# Scream 5: Ghostface kehrt im ersten Trailer des Slasher-Films zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Scream 5: Ghostface kehrt im ersten Trailer des Slasher-Films zurück* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Oktober 2021)

Freu mich drauf! Bissel gealtert, von der Stimme der gute Kai Taschner, aber wenigstens klingt er nicht genau so wie im 5. Chucky! Wir haben schon tolle Sprecher hier bei uns, welche ein super Job machen!


----------



## -Praesident- (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich freue mich mega, gucke gerade alle Teile nochmal durch.


----------

